# Coated steel wire for bluefish...



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

I got sick paying over priced steel leader

so I decided to make my own....problem is..

Where can I fine this? Been to Bass Pro Shop...Hobby shop...and home depot....

Help please.........


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Use Mono*

If I use high low rig, it is already made of wire. If i make my own leader using one hook, i use 50 or 60 lb mono leader. I have no problem with bluefish, but I do visually check the leader now and then epecially after catching a bluefish.

If you still want to use wire, you can buy it (stainless steel) from BassPro, etc. BassPro carries it in 1/4 lb. Cabela also carry stainless steel in 5 meters. If you want to buy in bulk, I suggest you research the internet using Google.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I get my leader material from mail order catalogs,that's if I can't find it around here,try: www.staminainc.com or www.cabelas.com there are others.TRIGGER


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Not needed...*

The days of using steel leaders for catching blues is a thing of the past. Just last weekend we caught dozens of blues on a home made hi lo rig made with 50 lb test mono and without any terminal gear. Unless the blues are the "chomper" blues that normally run over 30", I use heavy mono on all rigs. 

Wire decreases sensitivity compared to mono. And if you have to hold your rod to feel bites from blues, you will appreciate using mono over wire. Get rid of as much terminal gear (swivels, snaps, etc.) as you can and watch your catches go up...even more so using mono over wire.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sandcrab is right on target about using heavier mono for blues. I tie a most of my blue rigs with 60# or 80# mono and forget about all the hardware. With a little practice you can tie your hooks right in the dropper loops and forget about snelled hooks. Let's face it, most of our fishing is right in the bay, we're not fishing off shore.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

catman said:


> ...With a little practice you can tie your hooks right in the dropper loops and forget about snelled hooks. Let's face it, most of our fishing is right in the bay, we're not fishing off shore.


Catman,

Good point about the dropper loops. You can make up a dozen or so with different sized hooks and keep them ready to use at a moments notice.

Another good technique for a "no-terminal gear" fish finder rig for fishing for the big boys can be made using only one dropper loop. I take a 4' length of 60 or 80 lb test leader material and tie a small double surgeon knot on one end and my hook on the other end. 12-18" down from the double surgeon knot I tie a large dropper loop. Make the loop large as this will hold your sinker (no Sputnik types on this rig). A San Diego party boat mate showed me this technique for fishing for large ling cod with cut mackeral drifting in the current while fishing on the bottom. Compared to standard FF rigs which include plastic sleeves, swivel and beads, this rig really enables you to feel all those bites.

As far as the bay is concerned, I have only fished the bay once or twice this year. Most of my fishing now-a-days is in the Atlantic at AI or the DE surf area. I still favor fishing IRI on the jetties at night however.


----------



## BLUEFISH (Apr 18, 2001)

Thanks guys...
I think I will take your word for it...
I had couple nice blue chew right through my line this year...but come to think of it.....I will save all my hardware for ocean fishing.....
I bought 50 pound line and I am also adding shrink tube with gorilla glue in it ... I am thinking about heading to Point Lookout coming Monday or so..... Anyone heading down there...come say hi to me.....I will be the guy with nuthin' but old ugly stik...in corner ( hopely)......


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Heavy duty surf rigs...*

Bluefish,

I know guys who make hi lo rigs using weedwacker line. They bend it over and use crimps to secure it. Stuff last forever and is very resistant to damage in the surf..

I stick to my 1 minute, 4 knot rigs that I can make for under fifty cents each. 

Sandcrab


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

> Where can I fine this? Been to Bass Pro Shop...Hobby shop...and home depot....


My Limited experience, but I like mono, being able to make a rig on the spot when I do something that casues me to lose the one I have or give them away.

But if you need coated wire, Basspro has it online

Basspro Malin Coated Wire


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

I've never caught a blue in the Chessie that weighed over 5 lbs, and I think that you'll be able to get by with the mono. But if you're fishing the surf in the Fall, and your primary target is bluefish, go with the wire. A 15 lb bluefish will gnaw through 50# mono leaders (I've had 5 lbers gnaw through 20# test at boatside or when hauling them up the Choptank Pier.) Of course if you're primary target is stripers, you're stuck with mono leaders....

Bass Pro/Offshore Angler has wire and a neat little tool to make haywire twists quick and easy.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*50 lb test mono is all you need for rigs..*

Fished 3R's this morning from 5 AM until noon. Caught dozens of blues, skates, croakers, and a couple of trout - All on the same hi lo rig that I made myself from 50 lb mono. At the end of the day, cut off your hooks and throw away the abused mono. 

Worked like a Champ today...  It doesnt' get much cheaper than that...

Sandcrab


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

I just picked up some 20# Surflon nylon coated stainless steel wire. This is leader that you can knot! Haven’t fished with it yet. Has anyone any experience with knotable wire?


----------

